# Como Conectar un rele de 8 pines



## elec8405 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí, me interesa mucho la electrónica y siempre estoy investigando. El problema es que quiero usar un rele de 8 pines (como el que adjunto en archivo) para conectar un extractor de baño, de tal manera que cuando se encienda la luz del baño se encienda conjuntamente el extractor pero cuando se apague la luz el extractor siga funcionancionado el tiempo que indique yo en el rele. Gracias y ojala me puedan ayudar, la idea es que me den el diagrama de conexiones, donde va la fase, donde va el neutro, las salidas al extractor,al interruptor, etc, etc...bien básico para entenderlo. Gracias.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 8, 2011)

y que modelo de timer tenes??


----------



## elec8405 (Jun 9, 2011)

No tengo timer, yo pensé que con solo el rele que tiene tiempo de desconección ajustable por el usuario bastaba, es decir la idea mia era entregar corriente al extractor a traves del rele una vez apagada la luz del baño por medio de un interruptor 9/24, el extractor se apagaría al tiempo ajustado por el rele.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2011)

si seria mas facil con un automatico tipo pasillo cuando apagas la lus empieza a contar el tiempo, me parece poner este reloj/timer que es lo mismo un dineral innesesario


----------



## elec8405 (Jun 9, 2011)

No creas, este reloj es bastante barato.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2011)

simple..!  utiliza uno de los contactos  normal abierto como si le conectaras a una tecla de luz después tenes que programarlo o regularlo  por eso te decía que me des el modelo exacto de reloj que uses por que vos nesecitas que se energice en cuanto alimentes el ssurce y mantenga accionado cuando le retires la alimentacion y quede cerrado el contacto a me olvidaba el surce va conectado en paralelo con la lampara de tu baño


----------



## elec8405 (Jun 9, 2011)

El modelo lo dejé en un archivo adjunto. Pero no me queda claro como utilizo los 8 pines???, donde sale la fase ó el neutro, etc?, tendrías un diagrama sencillo???. Gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2011)

dentro del archivo hay dos modelos y vos sabes algo de lectricidad por que esto mata no es para jugar no te ofendas te pregunto por tu seguridad


----------



## elec8405 (Jun 9, 2011)

Es el modelo variable, yo creo que se adapta mejor a lo que quiero. Y lo de la seguridad, no te preocupes, por algo estoy preguntando porque no quiero "meter las patas".


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2011)

si ppero por lo que pedis veo que tenes muy poca idea de electricidad por que de lo contrario con el dibujo de los contactos lo podrias conectar


----------



## elec8405 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gracias, me queda claro que tu sabes más que yo de electrónica.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 10, 2011)

no te confundas estamos para ayudarnos entre nosotros pero como te comente antes era por un tema de seguridad tuya nada mas y si de electricidad se bastante no de electronica y este es electromecanica ni electricidad ni electronica y como te dije antes decime justo cual es el modelo de rele que compres y te hago el dibujo


----------

